# How do I get rid of the green spot?



## Lynx (May 5, 2008)

How do I get rid of the green spot? 
I have a Nikon D40. I get this with sun shots with the sun in the center of the shot.


----------



## asfixiate (May 5, 2008)

Does it only happen when you take shots directly of the sun?


----------



## Kegger (May 5, 2008)

UV filter would be a good start. Clone tool in a photo editor will work too.


----------



## fightheheathens (May 5, 2008)

it looks like lens flare, which happens when light scatters and bounces around inside the lens off various lens coatings. It happens when you point the camera at the sun


if you use a lens hood it will fix the problem if the sun is not in your field of view, but if the sun in directly in your field of view, i dont think there is much you can do....


----------



## asfixiate (May 5, 2008)

I'm blinded looking at that.  Can't you wait a couple hours before taking your shot...lol.


----------



## EW1066 (May 5, 2008)

Move a few feet to the left next time...

Vince


----------



## taracor (May 5, 2008)

I would say just clone that out in your photo editor.  It doesn't seem like it should be too difficult.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 5, 2008)

I'd say pass by this photo and go to the next  problem solved.


----------



## Mav (May 5, 2008)

recompose from a slightly different angle.  A UV filter probably isn't going to do anything here and might actually make things worse.


----------



## Garbz (May 6, 2008)

Indeed if you had a UV filter on, removing it may improve the situation.

The only way to really get rid of it is to spend upwards of $2000 on your lenses, and even then there are still some coated lenses which ghost (a form of flaring). The 80-200 AF-S f/2.8 is a good example of one.

Um just one thing. I don't recommend shooting into the sun with such a low shutter speed. The flare is a subject of the lens, but that green circle around the sun is sensor blooming, and the horizontal streak is the sensor itself stuffing up the readout because it's been exposed to a much brighter source than it was designed for.

This will fix itself next time you shoot, but in the severe cases you can damage your sensor like this.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (May 6, 2008)

Garbz is absolutely correct. Watch out.

But Garbz, how did you know the shutter speed was low? There's no exif data.


----------



## HTPhotography (May 6, 2008)

I would block the sun using your subject to avoid so much light reflecting off the lens. Alternatively, you could just crack open Photoshop. =]


----------



## JerryPH (May 6, 2008)

A UV filter would reduce it not no UV filter is going to remove all lens flare (which is what this *is*). 

If you want to remove it in photoshope, either the CLONE STAMP tool or the HEALING brush will get rid of it.

Put on a lens hood, slap on a good UV filter and pay attention to composition better to avoid lens flare.


----------



## Garbz (May 6, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Garbz is absolutely correct. Watch out.
> 
> But Garbz, how did you know the shutter speed was low? There's no exif data.



I didn't say the shutter speed was low. I said it was too low.

1/4000th would still be too low if you up your ISO to 80 and open the aperture up all the way. In the picture above there's simply too much light and the sensor is on the edge of crapping itself.


----------



## JerryPH (May 6, 2008)

Garbz said:


> ...and the sensor is on the edge of crapping itself.


 
Talk about a stinky sitauation.


----------



## Lynx (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. 

Here is the settings on the photo, I should have added it - 
JPEG (8-bit) Fine
Color
Lens: 18-55mm F/3.5-5.6 G
Focal Length: 28mm
Exposure Mode: Aperture Priority
Metering Mode: Spot
1/4000 sec - F/5.6
Exposure Comp.: 0 EV
Sensitivity: ISO 200
Optimize Image: Normal
White Balance: Preset
AF Mode: AF-S
Flash Sync Mode: Not Attached
Color Mode: Mode IIIa (sRGB)
Tone Comp.: Auto
Hue Adjustment: 0°
Saturation: Auto
Sharpening: Auto
Image Comment:                                     
Long Exposure NR: Off
High ISO NR: Off

I do have a lens protector on. Says UV.

Lynx


----------



## djacobox372 (May 16, 2008)

Yikes, the green isn't the only problem, the bad digital clamping on the sun glare is even more off putting.

Take along a disposable film camera and use it whenever you want to shoot directly into the sun... digital doesn't play nice with that amount of light.


----------

